# Sure to offend



## PFM (Dec 6, 2012)

We sweat, we stink, we puke and yes I've shit myself squatting. We talk shit and we swear.....big fucking deal. Are we PL & BB's or Girl Scouts?

Now we have the same 5 crybabies pissing over every little word they don't like and getting their way.


----------



## g0re (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes
:tren:


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm going to have to agree. They don't mind preaching their liberal bull shit opinions but if its something they don't like it has to be changed or eliminated completely. Freedom of ......


----------



## PFM (Dec 6, 2012)

I move about the gym floor like a freight train. I've told by many people over the years "I just want to stay out of your way". This trend keeps going and too much weight and working out too hard is going to be banned.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2012)

way to many cry babies around here..you know who u are


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 6, 2012)

Reminds me of that seen in predetor when that little weak dude looks at Jesse Ventura, and he is all " hey man ur bleeding" Jesse just looks at him and says "I ain't got time to bleed". Men need to realize that we r just that. Fuckin men.


----------



## St0ked (Dec 6, 2012)

Accidentally disliked your comment PFM. You know I love everything you share and it was an accident. I love being "politically incorrect"


----------



## g0re (Dec 6, 2012)

St0ked said:


> Accidentally disliked your comment PFM. You know I love everything you share and it was an accident. I love being "politically incorrect"



Yeah yeah, play it off as some accident!


----------



## grind4it (Dec 6, 2012)

Once again you have nailed brother. Hold on I think we are going over the cliff


----------



## JOMO (Dec 6, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm!l


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 6, 2012)

Whine about it some more


----------



## Georgia (Dec 6, 2012)

Quit offending me you liberal, racist asshole! Hail Obama!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2012)

Below is a pic of the most offending image known to man... I'm warning you. If you are weak, do not scroll down

.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 6, 2012)

I've missed it again....damnit!!!!


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 7, 2012)

Political correctness has made a generation of pussies. If you dont like something, dont read it or get the fuck out.  Arguing about things on the interweb is stupid.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 7, 2012)

What the hell did I miss


----------



## Spongy (Dec 7, 2012)

It's one thing to stifle freedom of speech, it's another to outright attack another member because you don't agree with them.  (this is not directed at you PFM, you're g2g)


----------



## g0re (Dec 7, 2012)

Sometimes there's more to a story than people think


----------



## 69nites (Dec 7, 2012)

That's why we lost ironcore


----------



## Spongy (Dec 7, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> Sometimes there's more to a story than people think



I agree completely!


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 7, 2012)

There are a few people who just disagree with everyone and talk shit


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 7, 2012)

It would be helpful it everyone would quit dancing around the topic and say exactly what happened.  There will always be disagreements.  Its how there handled that seems to cause the problems.

Did this start in chat or it something altogether different?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 7, 2012)

honestly i have no idea, i just figured i'd join in on the cryptic conversation



transcend2007 said:


> It would be helpful it everyone would quit dancing around the topic and say exactly what happened.  There will always be disagreements.  Its how there handled that seems to cause the problems.
> 
> Did this start in chat or it something altogether different?


----------



## 69nites (Dec 7, 2012)

transcend2007 said:


> It would be helpful it everyone would quit dancing around the topic and say exactly what happened.  There will always be disagreements.  Its how there handled that seems to cause the problems.
> 
> Did this start in chat or it something altogether different?



Considering it is pfm I'd assume if you go through the chat logs you'll find it.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 7, 2012)

*I really could give two fucks less about anyone's views* (aside from that racial rhetoric some of you fucks have used) *unless it has something to do with moving that iron,  cause thats what I joined and log on for! I'm not one for supporting crossing the line of respect but hell it's the internet shit talk is expected. YOUR A BADASS? NO SHIT!!! FAAAUUURKK!! ME TOO!!! NICE TO MEET YOU!!! 

I just want to throw some weight around come chat with a few peeps who "understand" the feeling of moving poundage, talk a bit of shit, laugh, talk about women..(type with bad punctuation and grammar).... Look mean,sexy & badass all at the same time. Oh and if someone wants to make a problem about something be able to fuck them up amongst the rest.

I don't know maybe thats me.
Everyone else good day with your political views I couldn't care if you paid me.
& unless your a klansman or REALLY from the old south keep that racial shit moving.
*

With all that said, Whats up?

SM


----------



## Workhard10 (Dec 7, 2012)

its all about the pussification of America


----------



## amore169 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm usually here all the time but I also missed what happened, but I almost must agree that the main reason I log in is to have a common ground conversation with people who share the same passion for this hobby that we have.


----------



## DJ21 (Dec 7, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Quit offending me you liberal, racist asshole! Hail Obama!



'Our lord and savior!'  hahaha

For real man we're goin down the shitter. Nothing surprises me anymore.

But i'm guessing a discussion took place in the chat? Don't see any recent threads related to politics. Oh well..


----------



## theminister (Dec 7, 2012)

Homo's, homeless, Americans, Singaporeans, smokers, and the fucken Israelis can go kiss my ass


----------



## cause4alarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Workhard10 said:


> its all about the pussification of America



Damnit, you beat me to it! 

I was in the kitchen this morning eating breakfast with my girl and we were talking about all the little sissy cry baby guys (not only in the gym but them included) that make up this world filled with pussies. Don't take my words the wrong way, I'm an extremely powerful guy and hold some pretty accomplished records in the books but I don't walk around the gym like a "gym rat" that everyone hates -- I talk to just about anyone (other than the pussies) help anyone who has questions, walk around with a smile, don't make overly obnoxious noises but most importantly I talk to the workers of the gym because they are the ones who see me half the week.  

Anyways -- yesterday these fags that my 128lb 5'5" girl lifts more than were talking about a pic of some guy squatting and he blew his ass out so that's why they don't squat.  Pussies I tell you, all of them. I go to gyms and see nothing but pussies or guys who think they are so big that every chick wants them.  If you are one of them -- yes, you are a pussy.  Lets stop the pussification and shit talking and lift weight while being someone that people can actually like! ...pussies ;-)


----------



## Georgia (Dec 7, 2012)

I like anal and rainbows


----------



## g0re (Dec 7, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I like anal and rainbows









I like turtles.







For people who have not seen this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JOMO (Dec 7, 2012)

Have been off this week too. Someone give cliff notes!


----------



## ccpro (Dec 7, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I like anal and rainbows



Very telling!!!....lol.  I know what bumper sticker is on your suburu!!!


----------



## ccpro (Dec 7, 2012)

cause4alarm said:


> Damnit, you beat me to it!
> 
> I was in the kitchen this morning eating breakfast with my girl and we were talking about all the little sissy cry baby guys (not only in the gym but them included) that make up this world filled with pussies. Don't take my words the wrong way, I'm an extremely powerful guy and hold some pretty accomplished records in the books but I don't walk around the gym like a "gym rat" that everyone hates -- I talk to just about anyone (other than the pussies) help anyone who has questions, walk around with a smile, don't make overly obnoxious noises but most importantly I talk to the workers of the gym because they are the ones who see me half the week.
> 
> Anyways -- yesterday these fags that my 128lb 5'5" girl lifts more than were talking about a pic of some guy squatting and he blew his ass out so that's why they don't squat.  Pussies I tell you, all of them. I go to gyms and see nothing but pussies or guys who think they are so big that every chick wants them.  If you are one of them -- yes, you are a pussy.  Lets stop the pussification and shit talking and lift weight while being someone that people can actually like! ...pussies ;-)



Don't hold back bro, let if fly!!!!


----------



## PFM (Dec 8, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Very telling!!!....lol.  I know what bumper sticker is on your suburu!!!



It's like a Obama 2012 bumper sticker on a Prius......like we don't already know.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 8, 2012)

^lmfao. Classic


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Very telling!!!....lol.  I know what bumper sticker is on your suburu!!!



Hey suck it bitch... I owned a WRX and a Legacy GT...  Granted they were both barely street legal. Actually the WRX wasn't but I know a guy at the inspection station


----------



## Jada (Dec 8, 2012)

Georgia said:


> I like anal and rainbows



Lmfao ) )


----------

